# Where to hunt yotes Fargo



## csb123 (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm coming up to Fargo next weekend to hunt some yotes for the first time.
Can anyone suggest some good areas to hunt?


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

whats a "yote"???


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

brother hit one with his car in the microsoft parking lot the other day...


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

i damn near hit a **** behind Churches United once :iroll:


----------



## 1lessdog (Feb 4, 2004)

bearhunter said:


> i damn near hit a **** behind Churches United once :iroll:


I think I just about hit the same one. They all look the same to me :lol:


----------



## scottnd (Feb 13, 2004)

1lessdog said:


> bearhunter said:
> 
> 
> > i damn near hit a **** behind Churches United once :iroll:
> ...


 :rollin: ROTFLMAOTISMP :rollin:


----------

